# the ship



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

http://pdmart.blogspot.com
the ship painted by paul
in acrylic


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

It looks like that ship is headed into a dark storm. The ship kind of looks ghostly too. Nice Job again Paul.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Perhaps the ship is like a beacon of light that shines brightly from the soul. It works together with the universe to guide us Home.


----------



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

*thankyou*

thankyou 
from star


----------

